# Schedule



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the draw down schedule for the Muskingum Watershed Lakes this fall.

Thank you... Tom


----------



## Saugie (Oct 23, 2004)

n8als said:


> Can anyone tell me the draw down schedule for the Muskingum Watershed Lakes this fall.
> 
> Thank you... Tom


Havn't seen anything in the paper so far but should start sometime the first of Nov. 
KD8KA


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They always start drawing all the MWCD lakes down on November 15th every year. This year they are going to draw Salt Fork down 3ft for a winter draw-down also. They will start that on November the 1st according to the state. They say they are doing that to releave the pressure on the dam from the high water they have every spring.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The schedule is supposed to be this

Seneca 11-1
Atwood 11-1
Leesville 11-1
Tappan 11-15
Clendenning 11-15
Piedmont 11-15
Tappan, Leesville, and Seneca are supposed to be drawn down 5-8 ft for some construction of some sort. The rest are normal, 3-5 ft.

Also, n8als, you and Gill are not permitted on Tappan....Pete


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Hatchetman:

Thanks for the info, and I'll let Gil know, that the sherriff ( Pete) of Bloomingdale, won't let us out route 22 to get to Tappan...

Keep your tip up and a tight line...

Tom


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

are the new ramps at attwood still usable after the drop?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

yes. we use them untill the ice comes on. just be carefull


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool! thanks it's gonna be like fishing a new lake. hows the fishing after they drop it? (bass & saugeye)


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

very good! try black 3/8-1/2 oz jigs around any dock ends that are still in the water. also try shad raps (#5 & #7) and d/t 6 and 10 cranks on the points in shad patterns and silver with chart. backs. With the crank baits you should catch bass and saugeyes together. don't forget to try vibees and jigging spoons in the same areas that you throw the crankbaits. Alot of times you will catch bigger fish doing this because they will sometimes hold below the schools of shad and feed on the dead and dying ones as they fall to the bottom. I hope this helps you out!


----------

